# McAfee subscription expired



## Seahawkfan49 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have switched from MSN dial-up to Clearwire modem fast internet. I am getting messages that my McAfee sub has expired. But It will still scan my computer . I do have AVG on the computer because i felt like the free McAfee i received with my MSN subscription may not work. Should i uninstall the McAfee? And i wanted to try the PC Tools Antivirus. Should i uninstall and install the free PC Tools Antivirus to keep my computer safe? I guess it sounds like a no brainer. But it seems like McAfee is still working when it scans. I hope i am making sense and hope someone can figure this out for me.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif
:4-dontkno


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, get rid of the McAfee, when they say the subscription ended, that means you no longer recieve updates, so in the future your virus scan will be too out of date to do anything. 
So yes uninstall McAfee and installe another vrus scan, and sorry i do not remmeber how good any of the free Viruas scans are. Also if you happen to like Mcafee, and you dont mind going through a little more work, you can get aol for free and they give you Mcafee for free i believe.


----------



## Seahawkfan49 (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool Thanks for the quick reply. I will do that.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your welcome and hope everything works out for you


----------



## Seahawkfan49 (Oct 19, 2007)

CAn i ask as quick question. I have AVG And when i got rid of McaFee i have had PC Tools antivirus downloaded to protect too. But i read somewhere where i should only have one antivirus protector. Is that true? Should i get rid of one of my antivirus protectors? And can you help me with the firewall. I know i got the windows firewall, but should i get another one since i know Mcafee had one and i no long have another firewall protector?
Thanks ,
Nancy


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I believe you should only have one anti-virus, and as for the firewall, that depends what you do, if nothing risky then windows is fine, otherwise you should get another one, I know PC Tools has a free one too.


----------

